# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  تجمع 10 من ذي الحجة // ختم القرآن+الصيام+الاكثار من النوافل

## 8نوف8

فضل الأيام العشر // 
{ وَالْفَجْرِ * وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ } 

 
فضل الأيام العشر من شهر ذي الحجة قد جاء صريحاً في القرآن الكريم الذي سماها بالأيام المعلومات لعظيم فضلها وشريف منزلتها. 

عن ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – أنه قال : يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما من أيامٍ العمل الصالح فيها أحبُّ إلى الله من هذه الأيامِ ( يعني أيامَ العشر ) . قالوا : يا رسول الله ، ولا الجهادُ في سبيل الله ؟ قال : ولا الجهادُ في سبيل الله إلا رجلٌ خرج بنفسه وماله فلم يرجعْ من ذلك بشيء " ( أبو داود ، الحديث رقم 2438 ، ص 370 ) .  





* خصائص الأيام العشر//  

 

(1) أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أقسم بها في كتابه الكريم فقال عز وجل . 
(2) أن الله تعالى سماها في كتابه " الأيام المعلومات " ، وشَرَعَ فيها ذكرهُ على الخصوص فقال سبحانه : { وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْلُومَاتٍ } 
(3) أن الأعمال الصالحة في هذه الأيام أحب إلى الله تعالى منها في غيرها؛  

(4) أن فيها ( يوم التروية ) ، وهو اليوم الثامن من ذي الحجة الذي تبدأ فيه أعمال الحج .  

(5) أن فيها ( يوم عرفة ) ، وهو يومٌ عظيم يُعد من مفاخر الإسلام ، وله فضائل عظيمة ، لأنه يوم مغفرة الذنوب والتجاوز عنها ، ويوم العتق من النار ، 
للمزيد من الخصائص مع الدليل الشرعي ... 
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/arrad/38.htm 
(اختصرتها لرغبتي في نشر الموضوع في البلاك بيري )  


بعض العبادات و الطاعات المشروعة في الأيام العشر//  

 

=الإكثار من ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى ودعائه وتلاوة القرآن الكريم. 
=الإكثار من صلاة النوافل لكونها من أفضل القُربات إلى الله تعالى. 
=ذبح الأضاحي لأنها من العبادات المشروعة التي يتقرب بها المسلم إلى الله تعالى في يوم النحر أو خلال أيام التشريق.  
=الإكثار من الصدقات المادية والمعنوية. 
=الصيام لكونه من أفضل العبادات الصالحة التي على المسلم أن يحرص عليها لعظيم أجرها وجزيل ثوابها . 
=قيام الليل لكونه من العبادات التي حث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على المُحافظة عليها من غير إيجاب. 
=التوبة والإنابة إلى الله تعالى إذ إن مما يُشرع في هذه الأيام المباركة أن يُسارع الإنسان إلى التوبة الصادقة وطلب المغفرة من الله تعالى. 



جدول العبادة//  

 

- الصيام من أول يوم الى اليوم التاسع. 

- ختم القرآن في 9 أيام بمعدل 4 أجزاء يوميا . 

- الصلاة في وقتها + الحرص على النوافل + الشفع والوتر + صلاة الضحى + قيام الليل . 

- اذكار ما بعد الصلاة + أذكار النهار + أذكار الليل + أذكار النوم . 

- الاكثار من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم + والتحميد والتكبير و والاستغفاار . 

- الحرص على الدعاء ( بعد الصلاة وبعد قيام الليل ). 

- الصدقة ولو بدرهم . 

- تذكير الغير .. ربما أنت لا تستطيع الصلاة والصوم .. غيرك يستطيع . 

الموضوع من اعدادي //
أتمنى المشتركات في مواقع أخرى نشر الموضوع ..
أو نشره بالبلاك بيري .. 
ولاتنسوني من دعواتكم الطيبة 
اختكم : 8نوف8 





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## 8نوف8

هي أيام قليلة وما بنحس فيها

الجو لطيف .. وموب مثل أيام رمضان والنهار قصير .. قبل الساعه 6 يأذن المغرب وفي رمضان كان يأذن بعد الساعه 7 !! وصومنا من الساعه 4 ونص أو حتى قبل .. وألحين الفجر يأذن قريب الساعه 5 .. 

وصلاة قيام الليل سهل باذن الله .. خاصة للي يداومون .. 

والختم سهل وايد .. 4 أجزاء

تذكرون التجمع في رمضان .. كنا نقرا 9 أو 10 أجزاء في اليوم .. وغير ضيق الوقت في المطبخ

أيام ذي الحجة عبادتها سهله .. باذن الله

اجتهدوا .. وماتدرون كم من ذي الحجة باقي نعيش !!!!

----------


## عبق الماضي

يزاج الله الجنه 

إن شاء الله وبإذن الله بنحاول الإجتهاد في هذي الايام المباركه

----------


## أم سالمَ

*اللهم أعني ولا تعن علي، واهدني ويسر الهدى لي، وانصرني على من بغى علي ، رب تقبل توبتي واغسل حوبتي وأجب دعوتي وثبت حجتي واهد قلبي وسدد لساني واسلل سخيمة صدري*

يزاج الله خير ، 
ينقل لـ قسم الحجَ

----------


## "قلبي رهيييف"

يزاج الله خير

----------


## حصووووووه

يزاج الله خير اختيه

----------


## خواطر الانثى

يزاااااااااج الله خير

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

غاايتي بارك الله فيك ولا حرمك من الاجر والثواب

----------


## 8نوف8

> يزاج الله الجنه 
> 
> إن شاء الله وبإذن الله بنحاول الإجتهاد في هذي الايام المباركه


 
تسلمين الغلا ^___^

----------


## 8نوف8

> غاايتي بارك الله فيك ولا حرمك من الاجر والثواب


 
تسلمين على كلامج الطيب

----------


## 8نوف8

> يزاااااااااج الله خير


تسلمين الغلا ^___^

----------


## 8نوف8

> يزاج الله خير اختيه


تسلمين الغلا ^___^

----------


## 8نوف8

> يزاج الله خير


تسلمين الغلا ^___^

----------


## 8نوف8

> *اللهم أعني ولا تعن علي، واهدني ويسر الهدى لي، وانصرني على من بغى علي ، رب تقبل توبتي واغسل حوبتي وأجب دعوتي وثبت حجتي واهد قلبي وسدد لساني واسلل سخيمة صدري*
> 
> 
> يزاج الله خير ، 
> ينقل لـ قسم الحجَ


تسلمين الغلا ^___^

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

يزاج الله خير عالتنبيه 
والله يقدرنا وان شاء الله نصوم الايام ...

----------


## 8نوف8

> يزاج الله خير يالغاليه وفموازين حسناتج ياااااارب ^^


 تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## 8نوف8

> والله وايد مقهوووووره 
> 
> 
> يتني وخربت علي كل شي كان ف خاطريه اصوم الايام كلها ويوم عرفه بعد واختم واصلي والله احساس حلو وااايد يوم العبد يكون قريب من ربه
> 
> لكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل
> 
> ...


 
ربي يسعد قلبج دنيا وآخره

لا تتضايجين يالغلا ..^___^

وان شاء الله تلحقين على صوم يوم عرفة باقي أسبوع تقريبا

وفي عبادات تقدرين لها غير الصلاة والصوم

الدعاء في الثلث الاخير من الليل وبين الاذان والاقامة

اذكار النهار والليل والنوم

التكبير والاستغفار والصلاة على النبي

الصدقة صلة الرحم زيارة المريض ..


أو حتى تقدرين تذكرين الغير بالعبادة في بيتكم .. سبحان الله يمكن حد ناسي

اذا عندج بلاك بيري .. طرشي للي عندج تذكرينهم بأجر العبادة في 10 ذي الحجة وان شاء الله لج الاجر

----------


## أم سارونه~~

اللهم صلى وسلم على نبينا محمد عليه صلاة و سلام

سبحانه الله و بحمده و سبحانه العظيم

سبحانه الله الله اكبر لا إله إلا الله و الحمد الله

اللهم أستغفر و أتوب و إليك 

^^

----------


## 8نوف8

وينكم اليوم ^_____~

----------


## سوليدير

ماشاء الله عليكم 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم سائر الاعمال

----------


## 8نوف8

آجمعين يارب

----------


## عيوز الفريج

.. الحمدالله اليوم صمت .. 
وان شاء الله يارب اكمل الصيام لين عرفه 
بس بنات بليييييز ادعولي .. الله ايسر اموري واضحي هالسنه ..

----------


## اوراق الورد

انا ولله الحمد صمت من بداية الشهر ..وخذيت احتياطى وخذت حبوب تاخر العاده حتى اصوم التسع كامله ان شاء الله ........
ومشكورررررررررين على الجدول...........

----------


## 8نوف8

> .. الحمدالله اليوم صمت .. 
> وان شاء الله يارب اكمل الصيام لين عرفه 
> بس بنات بليييييز ادعولي .. الله ايسر اموري واضحي هالسنه ..


ربي يسسر أمورج يارب

----------


## 8نوف8

> انا ولله الحمد صمت من بداية الشهر ..وخذيت احتياطى وخذت حبوب تاخر العاده حتى اصوم التسع كامله ان شاء الله ........
> ومشكورررررررررين على الجدول...........


تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال والنيات

----------


## ashash

> يزاج الله خي نوف
> وخواتي كثروا من النوايا الطيبه
> الواحده منا ما تدري تكمل العشر ولا لا
> علقل بالنية ‏،‏ والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح العمل


صدقتي .. يزاج الله خير ^^





> بنااااااااااات أدعولي ويع ظهري يروح لأني مب قادره أصلي براحتي ألم فضيع حتى المصحف ماروم أشله وأناأصلي النوافل 
> 
> 
> و الله بصيح حالي مب حال


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيج 




> بنات ادعووووووووولي من خاطر خاطركن ان الله يوفقني ف دراستي ويرتفع المعدل واخذ الايلس امتحاني عقب العيد
> ادعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولي ونتن صايمات دخيلكن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نوفوه حبيبتي مافهمت عليج يالغلا كيف انتن اليوم ع جدول العبادات؟؟!!


الله يوفقج فدراستج.. امين يا رب  :Smile: 




> والله وايد مقهوووووره 
> 
> 
> يتني وخربت علي كل شي كان ف خاطريه اصوم الايام كلها ويوم عرفه بعد واختم واصلي والله احساس حلو وااايد يوم العبد يكون قريب من ربه
> 
> لكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل
> 
> ...


و انتي بخير الغالية
بس مثل ما قالت نوف .. في اشيا ثانية تقدرين اتسوينها
و ربي يوفقج ^^





> .. الحمدالله اليوم صمت .. 
> وان شاء الله يارب اكمل الصيام لين عرفه 
> بس بنات بليييييز ادعولي .. الله ايسر اموري واضحي هالسنه ..


الله يتقبله منا و منج يا رب
و ربي يسر امورج
 :Smile: 




> انا ولله الحمد صمت من بداية الشهر ..وخذيت احتياطى وخذت حبوب تاخر العاده حتى اصوم التسع كامله ان شاء الله ........
> ومشكورررررررررين على الجدول...........



الله يتقبله منا و منج يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## ashash

و صبااااااااااااح الطاعه 
^^

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

:12 (3): والله واااااااااايد مقهوره :12 (85): 

يالتني خذت احتياطاتي وخذت حبوب  :Frown: 

الله العالم السنه اليايه نحول عالعشر ولا لأ :12 (46): 

بنات بلييز لاتنسونا من دعواتكم

 :Smile:

----------


## الشهاده نجاتي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## fedoo

الله اكبر كبيرا والحمدلله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة واصيلا

----------


## fedoo

ادعو لى ان يسر الله لزوجى الحج فى هذا العام وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## fedoo

الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## الجـــوري@

> يزاج الله الجنه 
> 
> إن شاء الله وبإذن الله بنحاول الإجتهاد في هذي الايام المباركه

----------


## نسيم الشوق^_^

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت ميونيخ

الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام ..

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسنن عبادتك ..
لله الحمد والمنه على قدرتنا على صيام وربي يعينا على باقي الايام

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

بارك الله فيك اختي على التذكرة و في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## حزامية

*هلا بالغاليات .,.

ولله الحمد ربي يسر لي الصيام وان شاء الله ما افطر.,. واصوم عرفة واصلي العيد بعد 

بنات لا تنسون التكبير الشيخ خالد الجبير بالصراط المستقيم شدد على التكبير بهالايام الفضيلة .,. 
ذكرو اهاليكم وخلو رجال البيت يجهرون بالتكبير اقله بالبيت وبالسيارة .,. 

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر .,. لا اله الا الله 

الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد .,.

اللهم اعننا على ذكرك وشكرك وطاعتك وحسن عبادتك .,.*

----------


## الجوري18

يزاك الله خير على التذكير 
والحمدلله صمت من اول ذو الحجة
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرلا اله الا الله الله اكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## سما الاحزان

يزاج الله ألف خير ع الموضوع...

----------


## 8نوف8

الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## 8نوف8

> والله واااااااااايد مقهوره
> 
> يالتني خذت احتياطاتي وخذت حبوب 
> 
> الله العالم السنه اليايه نحول عالعشر ولا لأ
> 
> بنات بلييز لاتنسونا من دعواتكم


 
ربي يوفقج دنيا وآخره يارب

----------


## 8نوف8

> يزاج الله ألف خير ع الموضوع...


 
تسلمين الغلا

والافضل نقول يزاج الله خير

----------


## 8نوف8

> يزاك الله خير على التذكير 
> والحمدلله صمت من اول ذو الحجة
> الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرلا اله الا الله الله اكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد


الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## 8نوف8

> *هلا بالغاليات .,.*
> 
> *ولله الحمد ربي يسر لي الصيام وان شاء الله ما افطر.,. واصوم عرفة واصلي العيد بعد*  
> *بنات لا تنسون التكبير الشيخ خالد الجبير بالصراط المستقيم شدد على التكبير بهالايام الفضيلة .,.* 
> *ذكرو اهاليكم وخلو رجال البيت يجهرون بالتكبير اقله بالبيت وبالسيارة .,.*  
> *الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر .,. لا اله الا الله*  
> *الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد .,.* 
> 
> *اللهم اعننا على ذكرك وشكرك وطاعتك وحسن عبادتك .,.*


 
يزاج الله خير يالغلا

----------


## 8نوف8

> بارك الله فيك اختي على التذكرة و في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


يزاج الله خير يالغلا

----------


## 8نوف8

> الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام ..
> 
> اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسنن عبادتك ..
> لله الحمد والمنه على قدرتنا على صيام وربي يعينا على باقي الايام


 
آمين يارب

----------


## 8نوف8

> يزاج الله خير


 الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرلا اله الا الله الله اكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## 8نوف8

> ادعو لى ان يسر الله لزوجى الحج فى هذا العام وجزاكم الله خيرا


 الله يسسر له يارب

ويرجع لكم بالسلامة

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

مرحباااا


اخباركن خواتي؟؟

اخبار الصيام وياكن؟؟؟؟



لاتنسووونا من صالح الدعاء


الله أكبر االله أكبر لا اله الا الله والله أكبر والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## 8نوف8

الله أكبر االله أكبر لا اله الا الله والله أكبر والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## 8نوف8

> مرحباااا
> 
> 
> اخباركن خواتي؟؟
> 
> اخبار الصيام وياكن؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هلا الغلا

ربي يسعدج ويوفقج دنيا وآخره

----------


## 8نوف8

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا إله إلا الله الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## "قلبي رهيييف"

اللهم أصلح لي ديني الذي هو عصمة أمري...
و أصلح لي دنياي التي فيها معاشي...
و أصلح لي ءاخرتي التي ‏فيها معادي...
واجعل الحياة زيادة لي في كل خير...
واجعل الموت راحة لي من كل شر...

----------


## 8نوف8

آمين يارب

----------


## 8نوف8

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا إله إلا الله الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## m.j.a

يزاج الله خير

----------


## 8نوف8

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## 8نوف8

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا إله إلا الله الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## 8نوف8

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا إله إلا الله الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## o.k

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو ف اعفو عني و عن والدي اللهم اميييييين

----------


## لازم اسم

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا إله إلا الله الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## خقاقه بن خقاق

_جزاج الله خير اختي العزيزة_

----------


## 8نوف8

الله أكبر االله أكبر لا اله الا الله والله أكبر والله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> هي أيام قليلة وما بنحس فيها
> 
> الجو لطيف .. وموب مثل أيام رمضان والنهار قصير .. قبل الساعه 6 يأذن المغرب وفي رمضان كان يأذن بعد الساعه 7 !! وصومنا من الساعه 4 ونص أو حتى قبل .. وألحين الفجر يأذن قريب الساعه 5 .. 
> 
> وصلاة قيام الليل سهل باذن الله .. خاصة للي يداومون .. 
> 
> والختم سهل وايد .. 4 أجزاء
> 
> تذكرون التجمع في رمضان .. كنا نقرا 9 أو 10 أجزاء في اليوم .. وغير ضيق الوقت في المطبخ
> ...


الحمد لله صدقج

----------


## 8نوف8

يزاكم الله خير وربي يجعل هالتجمع في ميزان حسناتكم 

وتقبل الله طاعتكم 

وأشكر كل وحده من قلبي على مشاركتكم لي هالتجمع والتشجيع

والحمدلله وفقنا للختم والصوم والذكر ..

وعيدكم مبارك

ولنا لقاء اذا انكتب لنا نعيش أجواء 10 ذي الحجة في السنة القادمة

ربي يسعدكم ويوفقكم ويحقق أمانيكم دنيا وآخره

في أمان الله

----------


## جميريه1

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسانتك يوم القيامه

----------

